# GTX780 - Which one is beter



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 1, 2013)

Guys, my friend wants to splurge money.. around 50k on GFX.
Which one of the below is better... And any idea if any of the online shops offer EMI options on Credit Cards?

Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II - Rs. 54999 + shipping
ON SALE! - ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 780 3GB DDR5 DC II OC - Rs.54,999 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr - Rs. 53700 + shipping
Buy Online MSI Geforce GTX780 TF 3GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (N780 TF 3GD5 OC) in india

Asus GTX 780 Refrence - Rs. 52525 + shipping
ON SALE! - ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 780 3GB DDR5 - Rs.52,525 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

Galaxy GTX 780 GC - Rs. 55295 + free shipping
*www.primeabgb.com/galaxy-nvidia-gtx-780-gc-3gb-ddr5-graphic-cards.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

wait for the price cut

or wait for r9 290x


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> wait for the price cut
> 
> or wait for r9 290x



I was unable to convince him for AMD.... even showed him my rig but still he wants nvidia card... wont go for r9.

When do you think price cuts will happen in India?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

i dont know. but dont purchase for current price. price will be reduced anytime soon. take a good decision to postpone now. else he will regret spending more.


----------



## msaiashwin (Nov 1, 2013)

What will be the reduced price of gtx 780 in India?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 1, 2013)

msaiashwin said:


> What will be the reduced price of gtx 780 in India?



In Us $150 has been reduced,so you can expect here something around rs 7000-9000


----------



## msaiashwin (Nov 1, 2013)

According to me I guess the r9 290x is something like what gtx 480 was for nvidia..fast but very hot (95 degrees c) and noisy.. gtx 480 would run at arnd 90 degrees.. in indian climate the temps would be much higher..

Build and reliability wise I would go for gtx 780


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 2, 2013)

@mandar, mate after the price cuts the 780 non ref cards such as even the most powerful MSI lightning and the Galaxy HOF are available within $539-$545 with superior build quality, less noise, way cooler and performance as same as the R9-290X, both the cards are running at more than 1Ghz and clocked at even more at GPU boost 2.0, they dont hit 95 out-of-teh box and also beating titan at stock just like R9-290X, so you can very well ask you're friend to wait and grab one of those. wait for the prices to touch india


----------



## kittoo (Nov 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @mandar, mate after the price cuts the 780 non ref cards such as even the most powerful MSI lightning and the Galaxy HOF are available within $539-$545 with superior build quality, less noise, way cooler and performance as same as the R9-290X, both the cards are running at more than 1Ghz and clocked at even more at GPU boost 2.0, they dont hit 95 out-of-teh box and also beating titan at stock just like R9-290X, so you can very well ask you're friend to wait and grab one of those. wait for the prices to touch india




True. I actually ordered Galaxy hall of fame 780 from Amazon. It cost me 40k, but I will not get the Warranty so thats a risk. But it was such a good deal and its Amazon, so if something goes wrong within reasonable time, they will accomodate. Nonetheless, that card is a beast and beautiful. At stock it beats both 290x and titan, and overclocks like hell. I am hoping it will be able to remain close to 780 Ti when overclocked. At 1080p, at which i will play, i am sure it will be more than enough for next 2-3 years.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 3, 2013)

kittoo said:


> True. I actually ordered Galaxy hall of fame 780 from Amazon. It cost me 40k, but I will not get the Warranty so thats a risk. But it was such a good deal and its Amazon, so if something goes wrong within reasonable time, they will accomodate. Nonetheless, that card is a beast and beautiful. At stock it beats both 290x and titan, and overclocks like hell. I am hoping it will be able to remain close to 780 Ti when overclocked. At 1080p, at which i will play, i am sure it will be more than enough for next 2-3 years.



How much was the cost on amazon.com and how much shipping + customs did you pay? is their international shipping option safe?



And are the price cuts here?? ... when I posted the OP, price of Galaxy GTX 780 GC on primeabgb was 55k and otday it is 50k -

*www.primeabgb.com/galaxy-nvidia-gtx-780-gc-3gb-ddr5-graphic-cards.html


----------



## kittoo (Nov 3, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> How much was the cost on amazon.com and how much shipping + customs did you pay? is their international shipping option safe?
> 
> 
> And are the price cuts here?? ... when I posted the OP, price of Galaxy GTX 780 GC on primeabgb was 55k and otday it is 50k -
> ...


The cost was $539, with additional 100 for customs. The shipping is free. So that makes a total of $639, about 39000rs. A faster than titan card at 40k? Hell yeah! The good thing about Amazon customs charges is that not only they take care of everything for u, they will reimburse the remaining amount if the actual customs duty is lower, and will pay the rest if it is higher. And whilr the warranty isnt there, they will surely accomodate you if something goes wrong within a few months. So to me it just looked a really great deal.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 4, 2013)

kittoo said:


> The cost was $539, with additional 100 for customs. The shipping is free. So that makes a total of $639, about 39000rs. A faster than titan card at 40k? Hell yeah! The good thing about Amazon customs charges is that not only they take care of everything for u, they will reimburse the remaining amount if the actual customs duty is lower, and will pay the rest if it is higher. And whilr the warranty isnt there, they will surely accomodate you if something goes wrong within a few months. So to me it just looked a really great deal.



And how many days did it take to receive the item?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 4, 2013)

kittoo said:


> The cost was $539, with additional 100 for customs. The shipping is free. So that makes a total of $639, about 39000rs. A faster than titan card at 40k? Hell yeah! The good thing about Amazon customs charges is that not only they take care of everything for u, they will reimburse the remaining amount if the actual customs duty is lower, and will pay the rest if it is higher. And whilr the warranty isnt there, they will surely accomodate you if something goes wrong within a few months. So to me it just looked a really great deal.



Please tell us more about the order information, also tell us about you're current location, how you ordered and the time taken for the delivery to complete, payment methods opted and also if the customer is willing to have an international warranty, how would it be supported by the Manufacturer. btw the HOF, unfortunately is out-of-stock in amazon


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 4, 2013)

I may be wrong but doesn't NVIDA heat a lot and yes I agree with the others that the price is going to slash down soon so just wait and if your friend insist then get a temporary GFX that helps his needs.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 4, 2013)

^^nvidia has been providing the best stock cooler ever made since the launch of 700 series, even after oc the temps of the best of their cards are under 85.


----------



## kittoo (Nov 4, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> And how many days did it take to receive the item?





sam_738844 said:


> Please tell us more about the order information, also tell us about you're current location, how you ordered and the time taken for the delivery to complete, payment methods opted and also if the customer is willing to have an international warranty, how would it be supported by the Manufacturer. btw the HOF, unfortunately is out-of-stock in amazon


I am currently in Mumbai. Actually even I ordered a few days back only, when it was out of stock. I have been told by them that it's coming in stock in a few days. I chose their free shipping so theoretically it will take 9-14 days to deliver, but my experience with Amazon says that things usually comes sooner than that. So assume one week. Amazon is saying that I will get it on 22nd, so that means it will be stock on about 8-10 Nov. I paid by credit card, though they havent charged it yet as they dont charge till they ship. You can cancel anytime before that. 
I think one would need to contact the manufacturer about having international warranty. I actually never asked Amazon about that.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2013)

msaiashwin said:


> According to me I guess the r9 290x is something like what gtx 480 was for nvidia..fast but very hot (95 degrees c) and noisy.. gtx 480 would run at arnd 90 degrees.. in indian climate the temps would be much higher..


Custom cooled cards will come, as always.

Won't cross 95 as the card will throttle down its clock. That's the way it works.

Noise isn't an issue. As noisy as a HD 5870 reference and still only half as loud to our ears as GTX 480 was on its launch.



arvindrao15 said:


> I may be wrong but doesn't NVIDA heat a lot and yes I agree with the others that the price is going to slash down soon so just wait and if your friend insist then get a temporary GFX that helps his needs.


Not since their GTX 480/580 days. GTX 600 and 700 series are really cool.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 6, 2013)

Asus DiecrtCU II GTX 780 is available on amazon.com for $511.99 + $100 Customs duty + free shipping... which comes to around only 39K with current dollar rate.

Amazon.com: ASUS Direct CU II Thermal Design with Direct-GPU Contact 10mm Copper Heat Pipe Graphics Card GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5: Computers & Accessories

Is it a good deal? My friend is ready to give up on warranty for saving 12k Rs. by not buying it in India. Even I might think about changing now.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

its an excellent deal, but i would ask around a bit even from amazon, if there is one 780 from any manufacturers which has international warranty and would definitely go with it. can you're friend check with EVGA or MSI?


----------



## msaiashwin (Nov 6, 2013)

Would the prices not come down? I am planning in on a gtx 780 directcu ii..what would be the reduced price?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 6, 2013)

$499 is the reduced MSRP from nvidia for 780


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> its an excellent deal, but i would ask around a bit even from amazon, if there is one 780 from any manufacturers which has international warranty and would definitely go with it. can you're friend check with EVGA or MSI?



Evga has almost no presence in India now so warranty goes for a toss and have heard bad reviews abt MSI rma process on some indian forums. Galaxy also doesn't have any solid rma thing in India. I guess Primeabgb are the ones who are importing galaxy cards in India.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2013)

Buy a R9 290 - not X.

And slap in AcceleroXtreme III.

GTX 780 is pointless. Needs one more price cut since R9 290 has arrived.

GTX 780 will get a price cut surely. After GTX 780 Ti comes in besting R9 290X. I can see some adjustments in the coming month. Buy after that.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

MSI GTX 780 Lightning.
Get it after price cut


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 6, 2013)

ico said:


> Buy a R9 290 - not X.
> 
> And slap in AcceleroXtreme III.
> 
> ...



Asus 290 released today... Lets see at what prices it gets listed on sites.

*rog.asus.com/269042013/graphics-cards-2/the-asus-r9-290-graphics-card/

" The version shown below includes GPU Tweak with its new, online game streaming function. While fully custom cards with DirectCU II and Super Alloy Power hardware are not quite yet available, they are on the road map!"


----------

